# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Villar de Cañas (Cuenca) albergará el almacén de residuos nucleares

## sergi1907

El proyecto se realizará en el municipio de Villar de Cañas, de 442 habitantes, costará unos 700 millones y cinco años de construcción.

Madrid. (EFE).- El Consejo de Ministros aprobará hoy previsiblemente ubicar en el municipio de Villar de Cañas (Cuenca) la sede definitiva del Almacén Temporal Centralizado de Residuos Radiactivos (ATC). Según ha confirmado el Ministerio de Industria, el ministro de Industria, Energía y Turismo, José Manuel Soria, propondrá en el Consejo de Ministro que el municipìo conquense albergue el ATC. Fuentes conocedoras del proceso han confirmado que el Gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha ha sido informado de esta decisión, que puede formalizarse en breve.

Este proyecto incluiría una inversión aproximada de 700 millones de euros que permitirían la creación de unos 300 puestos de trabajo directos durante los cinco años de construcción del complejo.

Villar de Cañas, municipio principalmente agrícola cuenta con 442 habitantes y está situado a unos 75 kilómetros al suroeste de Cuenca.

El 16 de septiembre de 2010 la comisión interministerial encargada de evaluar los emplazamientos aprobó un informe en el que situaba a la candidatura de Zarra (C.Valenciana) con la mayor puntuación (304 puntos), seguida de Ascó (Tarragona) (300), Yebra (Guadalajara) (290) y Villar de Cañas (Cuenca) (272). No obstante, el Consejo de Ministros analizó dicho informe pero acordó posponer la decisión después de que trascendiera que Zarra iba a ser la elegida.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...nucleares.html

----------


## Luján

La pregunta ahora es, si Zarra tiene mayor puntuación, ¿por qué se va a construir en Villar de Cañas, que tenía la peor?

No empieza muy bien, que digamos, este gobierno. Aunque es probable que la decisión ya estuviera tomada por el anterior.

----------


## ben-amar

Con esa decision..............¡algo me huele a podridooooooooo!

----------


## Comizo

Pero si resulta que se la han dado al que menos votos tiene!!!!!

Siguiendo el silogismo, tendría que estar gobernando el partido del cannabis, que ha debido sacar los votos de los familiares y alguno más.

----------


## REEGE

Las basuras ni para Madrid, ni para Valencia, ni para otra comunidad... a los tontos de siempre son a los que nos dan los palos!!
Lástima que "Los hermanos correas" y "El tio de la Vara", personajes de ficción de un MANCHEGO no sean reales y "repartan" a los que nos pisotean... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## tescelma

No se si será definitva esta elección. Pero parece cumplir unos requisitos indispensables para nuestros políticos:

- Poca población y por lo tanto menos presión social y menos votos perdidos.

- Lejos de las grandes ciudades y sobre todo de Madrid.

- Lejos de áreas densamente pobladas (Levante)

- Lejos de zonas turísticas

- En una posición contraria a los vientos dominantes en Madrid.

...   ...   ...

----------


## ben-amar

Lo que es sorprendente es que en Antena 3 lo pongan como que es la localidad que mas puntuacion ha recibido. ¡Vaya forma de tergiversar la verdad!

----------


## sergi1907

La Coordinadora Anticementerio Nuclear de Catalunya se ha mostrado satisfecha al entender que con ello se ha respetado la voluntad del territorio y del Parlament.

Tarragona. (Agencias).- El Ayuntamiento de Ascó ha lamentado este viernes la decisión "política" de instalar el silo nuclear al que optaba en Villar de Cañas (Cuenca), y ha recordado que el municipio tarraconense era el único de los nueve candidatos que cuenta con ferrocarril.

"Nos encontramos ante una decisión política, no técnica", ha asegurado el consistorio en un comunicado, en el que a pesar de todo defiende la necesidad de construir un almacén temporal centralizado (ATC) de residuos nucleares y felicita al municipio conquense por su nominación.

El municipio gobernado por Rafael Vidal (CiU), precisa en su escrito que Ascó "sería el emplazamiento idóneo para minimizar el transporte terrestre" del combustible gastado, precisamente por ya contar con el ferrocarril, en línea con lo defendido hasta el momento.

"Lamentamos profundamente que el Ejecutivo central haya optado por la opción políticamente más sencilla", ahonda el comunicado, que también argumenta que se han obviado otras consideraciones, como la capacidad de la zona para aportar trabajadores y empresas cualificadas para rentabilizar la inversión.

Por ello, Ascó piensa que Catalunya ha perdido la oportunidad de conseguir una inversión de primer orden con capacidad de generar centenares de puestos de trabajo.

Ascó, con dos reactores nucleares en su término municipal, votó en enero de 2010 presentarse al concurso público del Gobierno para acoger el ATC, gracias a los votos a favor de los cuatro concejales de CiU, uno del PSC y dos de independientes.

En todo caso, el ayuntamiento insiste en que la decisión de instalar el ATC de forma definitiva es una "gran noticia desde el punto de vista de la seguridad", precisamente en un momento en el que las dos piscinas de combustible que albergan sus reactores están a punto de llenarse y se ha empezado a construir un almacén en seco para albergar los residuos.

La Canc celebra la decisión

La Coordinadora Anticementerio Nuclear de Catalunya (Canc) ha mostrado este viernes su satisfacción por la decisión del Gobierno de no instalar el silo nuclear en Ascó (Tarragona), al entender que con ello se ha respetado la voluntad del territorio y del Parlament.

En declaraciones a Europa Press, el portavoz de la Canc, Sergi Saladié, ha recordado que 152 ayuntamientos catalanes, las diputaciones de Tarragona y Lleida y el Parlament en tres ocasiones distintas habían votado mociones en contra de la instalación del almacén temporal centralizado (ATC) de residuos nucleares en Catalunya.  

Al "dictado" de la industria nuclear

Greenpeace y Ecologistas en Acción han asegurado que la decisión del Gobierno de llevar el almacén de residuos radioactivos a Villar de Cañas (Cuenca) es "precipitada" y refleja, a su juicio, que el Ejecutivo sigue "el dictado" de la industria nuclear.

En declaraciones a Europa Press, el portavoz de energía y cambio climático de la organización ecologista, Carlos Bravo, también ha criticado el momento en el que se ha producido esta decisión -en época navideña- y el hecho de que no se haya tenido en cuenta la valoración que realizó la comisión ministerial ad hoc sobre los futuros candidatos, donde Villar de Cañas quedó en cuarta posición, superado por Zarra (Valencia), Ascó (Tarragona) y Yebra (Guadalajara).

Por todo ello, ha reiterado que se trata de una decisión "precipitada" que "favorece a las industrias eléctricas y nuclear, en contra de la ciudadanía", porque el almacén temporal centralizado (ATC) es "una instalación peligrosa".

La organización ecologista también rechaza el ATC porque el coste económico es mucho mayor al de otras opciones, como el Almacén Temporal Individualizado (ATI) en los que además desaparece el riesgo derivado del transporte de residuos nucleares.

En este sentido, la responsable de la campaña Nuclear de Greenpeace, Raquel Montón, ha recordado que "cuesta 20 veces más construir un cementerio nuclear que almacenes temporales en las propias centrales" ya que, según la organización, el coste estimado del ATC es de unos 2.000 millones de euros, en los que se incluyen la construcción, el mantenimiento y el transporte de los residuos nucleares.

Por el contrario, Greenpeace argumenta que el coste de los ATI es menor ya que en España sólo sería necesaria su construcción en las centrales de Garoña (Burgos), Cofrentes (Valencia), Almaraz (Badajoz) y Vandellós (Tarragona).

La organización señala que, teniendo en cuenta que el coste de cada uno de ellos es únicamente de unos 25 millones de euros, debido a que el mantenimiento es mínimo y el transporte innecesario, la diferencia de costes hace "inexplicable" que se escoja está opción en momentos de recortes económicos severos.

Respecto a los residuos nucleares alojados en Francia, motivo por el cual el Estado español entrega en concepto de "fianza" 60.000 euros diariamente, Greenpeace considera que pueden ser realojados en un ATI. En ese momento, Francia devolvería al Estado español el 90 por ciento del dinero aportado.

Por su parte, el portavoz de nucleares de Ecologistas en Acción, Paco Castejón, ha señalado que la decisión del Ejecutivo corresponde "a un motivo político y a los deseos del PP de echar una mano a la industria nuclear", además de cuestionar la rapidez con la que se ha resuelto este asunto, ya que el Congreso de los Diputados instó al Ejecutivo a poner en marcha este proyecto a finales de 2006.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/medio-am...industria.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Greenpeace argumenta que el coste de los ATI es menor ya que en España sólo sería necesaria su construcción en las centrales de Garoña (Burgos), Cofrentes (Valencia),* Almaraz (Badajoz)* y Vandellós (Tarragona).


Se ve que algunos hacían novillos en las clases de Geografía  :Big Grin: 

Lo que más me llama la atención de la noticia en sí, son las quejas de los grupos ecologistas por la decisión tachándola de "precipitada"... ¿qué más les dará a ellos donde se haga el ATC si sea cual sea la ubicación elegida van a estar dando la murga?

----------


## frfmfrfm

Yo no la quiero al lado mio aunque me llueva millones.
Estuve en una conferencia de energía y el catedrático nos dijo que la ciudad que más energía consumía era Madrid, y sabéis cuantas nucleares tenia ninguna, con eso esta dicho tooo. :Mad: 

Un saludo

----------


## Luján

> Yo no la quiero al lado mio aunque me llueva millones.
> Estuve en una conferencia de energía y el catedrático nos dijo que la ciudad que más energía consumía era Madrid, y sabéis cuantas nucleares tenia ninguna, con eso esta dicho tooo.
> 
> Un saludo


Claro, la nuclear no está en Madrid, pero no andan lejos. ¿Trillo a cuánto está de Madrid?

Cofrentes tampoco está cerca de Valencia, ni Vandellós y Ascó de Barcelona, por poner más ejemplos.

----------


## Comizo

El tema de las nucleares y sus consecuencias, es algo que, decidan lo que decidan, no es bueno.

 Yo también creo que sería mejor construir el cementerio nuclear en una instalación de una central existente. No conocía las cuentas, mi opinión se basa en el riesgo.
Ahora un pueblo de Cuenca y su entorno se ha convertido en una zona de riesgo para toda la vida. Ésta y las posteriores.

----------


## ben-amar

> El tema de las nucleares y sus consecuencias, es algo que, decidan lo que decidan, no es bueno.


Totalmente de acuerdo pero, por ahora, no se puede prescindir de ellas




> Yo también creo que sería mejor construir el cementerio nuclear en una instalación de una central existente.


A cada central, su propio cementerio y donde se pudiese albergar tambien los residuos de otras instalaciones





> No conocía las cuentas, mi opinión se basa en el riesgo.
> Ahora un pueblo de Cuenca y su entorno se ha convertido en una zona de riesgo para toda la vida. Ésta y las posteriores.


Depende del tipo de residuos que vayan a albergar, El Cabril esta bastante bien acondicionado y no creo que suponga riesgo alguno.

----------


## Comizo

> Totalmente de acuerdo pero, por ahora, no se puede prescindir de ellas
> 
> 
> 
> A cada central, su propio cementerio y donde se pudiese albergar tambien los residuos de otras instalaciones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depende del tipo de residuos que vayan a albergar, El Cabril esta bastante bien acondicionado y no creo que suponga riesgo alguno.


No, no se puede prescindir de ellas ahora mismo. Pero sí se debe de seguir investigando en renovables y ponerse un plazo para cerrarlas. Una solución sería tomarse en serio soluciones energéticas no concebidas como ahora en grandes instalaciones, sino locales e incluso particulares. Yo muchas veces me pregunto cuanto se ahorraría si cada edificio (hablando de edificios normales, no rascacielos)y viviendas unifamiliares, tuvieran su propia instalación geotérmica, su instalación en el tejado de ACS e incluso una pequeña eólica. Seguramente podrían autoabastecerse en un 60% sus necesidades.
 Con las emisiones de los vehículos se ponen normas a cumplir muy severas; y se cumplen, no sé por qué en ésto no.
Hace poco he visitado a una persona en Valencia, Belga, que no tiene electricidad, y con tres instalaciones solares (15.000) euros es autosuficiente, y no tiene velas precisamente.
 También de acuerdo en que cada central debería tener su propio cementerio de resíduos con una capacidad de al menos el doble de lo que pudiera albergar en su vida útil. Te ahorras el peligro del transporte. Es una de las soluciones que propusieron los ecologistas.

El Cabril es un cemeterio de resíduos nucleares de baja intensidad (no sé muy bien el término). Pero éste nuevo cementerio es para resíduos de alta intensidad (o como se llamen), para traer los que hay almacenados en Francia. No tiene nada que ver con el del Cabril.

Por cierto, no sé en donde he leído que los tan afamados y usados como arma a favor del cementerio es que hay que pagar a Francia diariamente 60.000 euros por tenerlos (10 kilazos de los de antes). Ahora resulta que es un argumento demagógico, ya que el coste es el 10% de esa cifra, el resto es como fianza que Francia devolverá cuando nos los llevemos.
Es lógico que cobren fianzas por si acaso luego te haces el sueco.

Lo que a mí me asusta seriamente de todo ésto es que nadie puede asegurar que pasado un tiempo no haya una Era de Oscurantismo Tecnológico, como lo hubo después de la caída del Imperio Romano por ejemplo. Y las futuras generaciones no tengan medios ni conocimientos para seguir almacenando convenientemente esos resíduos. Me parece una temeridad y una irresponsabilidad no dedicar todos nuestros esfuerzos a investigar en otras fuentes de energía por un simple interés de los grupos industriales de presión.

Saludos

----------


## embalses al 100%

Un dato, que me alarmó el otro día, mientras ojeaba las facturas de la Luz.
Por cada Kwh, que produce Endesa, se genera 0.54mg de residuos nucleares de Alta actividad. Me parece una aunténtica barbaridad.
Imaginaos cuanto puede ser eso en un año. Y después, nos lo comemos con papas.

----------


## Luján

> Un dato, que me alarmó el otro día, mientras ojeaba las facturas de la Luz.
> Por cada Kwh, que produce Endesa, se genera 0.54mg de residuos nucleares de Alta actividad. Me parece una aunténtica barbaridad.
> Imaginaos cuanto puede ser eso en un año. Y después, nos lo comemos con papas.


No son tantos. 0.54mg por KWh dan un total de 0.54g por MWh, o 5400g por GWh. Cofrentes produce 8.872GWh anuales, lo que son 5.4Kg/GWh · 8.872GWh/año =  47.9088Kg/año.

48 kilos, con la densidad del uranio (19050Kg/m^3, o 19Kg/litro) dan un volumen de apenas 2.52 litros de material de deshecho, a lo que hay que sumar los correspondientes blindajes.

----------


## ben-amar

EL CEMENTERIO NUCLEAR
Los alcaldes con centrales prevén impugnar la elección de Villar de Cañas

http://sociedad.elpais.com/sociedad/...76_493776.html
C. MORÁN Madrid 3 ENE 2012 - 20:22 CET

Los municipios con centrales nucleares impugnarán la concesión del almacén de residuos a Villar de Cañas, un pueblo de Cuenca sin tradición atómica que el pasado viernes celebró la decisión del Consejo de Ministros como si le hubiera tocado la lotería. El silo nuclear trae consigo fenomenales augurios económicos y de empleo para este pueblo que, como tantos, languidece entre la emigración, el paro y unas pocas explotaciones agrarias.

La decisión del Gobierno, sin embargo, no ha gustado nada a la asociación AMAC, donde se agrupan cerca de 70 municipios cercanos a las centrales nucleares españolas. El viernes felicitaron a Villar de Cañas, pero este martes, reunidos 21 alcaldes de la asociación, han tachado de injusta la decisión del Gobierno y han anunciado que la impugnarán. Los alcaldes estaban muy molestos, se ha tomado la decisión sin contar con ellos, que han participado en todo el proceso con la mejor voluntad. Opinan que no se han tenido en cuenta las condiciones económicas ni técnicas de los municipios para emitir el fallo, explica Gerardo Casado, responsable de comunicación de AMAC.

Entre esas características, Casado menciona la cercanía a una central nuclear o el hecho de tener ferrocarril, algo que abarataría los costes de transporte. No se ha concedido suficiente peso a determinadas características que, en principio, eran importantes. De hecho, Villar de Cañas no partía con ventaja, ocupaba solo el cuarto lugar, por detrás de Zarra (Valencia), Ascó (Tarragona) o Yebra (Guadalajara), pero se ha llevado el gato al agua. En realidad, la decisión se ha basado exclusivamente en consideraciones políticas, consenso entre una comunidad autónoma y el Gobierno, sigue Casado.

A pesar de todo, la asociación comprende que el Gobierno tiene la última palabra, pero tratará de que sus servicios jurídicos tengan éxito al impugnar la decisión. El enfado no es solo por la suerte de Villar de Cañas, sino porque no se han atendido otras reivindicaciones históricas de los pueblos que conviven con las centrales. Al inicio de este proceso, los municipios colaboraron con el Gobierno, querían conseguir el almacén nuclear, sí, pero también mejoras en los planes de emergencia de las nucleares y cierto desarrollo económico para estas zonas en un futuro, es decir, alternativas para cuando las centrales desaparezcan. Nada de esto se ha tenido en cuenta, explica Casado.

Los representantes de la asociación han solicitado una reunión con el ministro de Industria, José Manuel Soria, pero ya no se conformarán con buenas palabras. La impugnación sigue en marcha. Solo cabe echarse atrás si no se consiguen las mejoras de las que se ha hablado durante todo este proceso, zanja Casado.

----------


## ben-amar

La decepción recorre Ascó y Zarra, aún convencidos de ser el emplazamiento ideal

Ferran Balsells 30 DIC 2011 - 20:59 CET
http://sociedad.elpais.com/sociedad/...58_686202.html

Decepción en los tres Ayuntamientos que más opciones tenían sobre el papel para acoger el almacén nuclear. Zarra (Valencia), Ascó (Tarragona) y Yebra (Guadalajara) se quedaron sin la instalación pese a ser los pueblos con más puntos en la valoración del Ministerio de Industria. Es una decisión política, lamentó en un comunicado el alcalde de Ascó, Rafael Vidal. Su homólogo de Zarra, Juan José Rubio, ni ni atendió al teléfono. Mejor que no hable con el enfado aún caliente, justificó un empleado municipal.

Estos municipios contaban con aparente ventaja respecto al seleccionado, Villar de Cañas, en Cuenca: Ascó por contar con la mejor infraestructura, y la experiencia de gestionar los dos reactores nucleares que alberga el pueblo; Zarra, porque Industria ya la había seleccionado el pasado septiembre y solo el rechazo del Gobierno autonómico frenó esa decisión, y Yebra por estar junto a la nuclear de Zorita y bien comunicado.

Ascó siguió peleando con la partida ya terminada. Somos el único candidato con ferrocarril y el emplazamiento idóneo para minimizar el transporte terrestre del combustible, insistió en una nota Vidal con la decisión ya tomada. Es una oportunidad perdida para Cataluña y para la comarca, lamentó. Se trata del alcalde que más tiempo llevaba preparándose para acoger el almacén. Incluso tuvo que escenificar un enfrentamiento con su propio partido, CiU, que le expedientó por haberse ofrecido a acoger el almacén nuclear.

Lo mismo le ocurrió al alcalde de Yebra (Guadalajara), el tercer clasificado en el dictamen técnico para acoger el silo. Es esperpéntico que el almacén pueda estar en Cuenca pero no en Guadalajara, señaló en una clara crítica al PP, contrario a que el silo nuclear fuese a Guadalajara pero no a Cuenca. El PP de Castilla-La Mancha expedientó a Sánchez por pedir el almacén para su pueblo, el primero que se postuló para acoger la instalación. Si no hubiéramos abierto el fuego, probablemente no se habrían presentado todos estos pueblos. Lamento la miopía de algunos políticos que no vieron la oportunidad que esto suponía para la comarca, concluyó antes de agradecer el esfuerzo a la asociación de municipios en áreas de centrales nucleares (AMAC) y de felicitar a Villar de Cañas por la elección.

Los municipios lamentaban la falta de apoyo público de sus comunidades autónomas frente a las buenas palabras que recibían en privado por la enorme inversión que supondría. De las candidatas, solo Yebra y Asco pertenecen a este organismo, que hasta ahora había exigido instalar el silo en alguna de las localidades que lo integran. Ayer, sin embargo, aplaudió la decisión pero destacó que Yebra y Ascó siguen siendo los mejores desde el punto de vista técnico.

----------


## Comizo

Pues cuando he pasado por Yebra tres o cuatro veces para ver a mi amigo no está tan bien comunicada como dicen. No hay ferrocarril y la carretera es poco menos que un camino de cabras. Eso sí, un pueblo sin nada de industria aparente y con una deuda como un camión. No sé de donde puede proceder esa deuda.
Villar de cañas tiene al menos la autovía al lado.
Por Yebra pasaba antaño el ferrocarril del Tajuña, que fué desmantelado hace mucho tiempo tras la construcción de Entrepeñas. Lo mismo por eso estaba el alcalde tan interesado en el cementerio. Además, como se acaban las subvenciones por ser vecino de la central del Zorita... pues se han acabado los años de la sopa boba.

 Yo no conozco Ascó, pero si ya tiene dos reactores, salvo que haya un impedimento físico me parece más apropiado ese municipio que los demás. Pero doctores tiene la iglesia.

----------


## ben-amar

Nadie querria un almacen de estos junto a su casa pero todos quieren trabajar en él, cosas de la crisis.

El Ayuntamiento recibe miles de currículos para solicitar trabajo relacionado con el silo atómico
http://sociedad.elpais.com/sociedad/...28_850406.html

Villar de Cañas (Cuenca) ha empezado el año con buen pie. El Gobierno decidió que el almacén nuclear se instalaría en su territorio, desprovisto de casi cualquier cosa que contribuya a una economía floreciente. La construcción del silo lleva bajo el brazo cientos de millones y muchos empleos. Tantas veces se ha repetido esto, que en unos pocos días, el Ayuntamiento ha recibido más de 2.000 currículos para solicitar un empleo. También las personas se están desplazando hasta allí para pedirlo. El alcalde, José María Saiz, repitió ayer que el almacén nuclear supondrá una oportunidad laboral para toda la comarca y confía en que solo su construcción genere unos 1.000 empleos, 300 de ellos directos. Una vez que  la instalación esté en funcionamiento está previsto que creen 150 puestos de trabajo de los que solo un 20% será para personal cualificado. Además, el alcalde ha explicado que durante los próximos cuatro años -el tiempo que se alargará la construcción- se formará a trabajadores de la comarca a fin de que obtengan un puesto de trabajo en el silo, informa Europa Press.

Pero no todo son alegrías. El alcalde recibe con disgusto la decisión de impugnar la elección de su pueblo para albergar el almacén. Lo harán los municipios con tradición nuclear, hasta 71 pueblos que tienen centrales, en su territorio o cercanas. Creen que la elección de Villar de Cañas se ha tomado sin seguir criterios técnicos ni de oportunidad económica. Pero lo que más les ha molestado, explicaron estos días, es que el Gobierno no les ha concedido ninguna de sus peticiones de mejora para sus territorios. Se refieren sobre todo a medidas de seguridad para sus centrales nucleares y proyectos de futuro una vez concluya la vida útil de estas. Por eso, lo que en principio fue una felicitación para Villar de Cañas se  transformó en pocas horas en la preparación de un documento jurídico para impugnar esa decisión.

El alcalde de Villar lo ha lamentado, y asegura que Saiz ha asegurado que el mismo viernes en que se aprobó la construcción del almacén nuclear en la localidad conquense desde la asociación que agrupa a estos municipios (AMAC) se pusieron en contacto con el consistorio para felicitarle por la noticia y, dice, incluso le invitaron a asociarse al colectivo. Villar no tiene experiencia ni tradición atómica, pero, a partir de ahora, la tendrá.

Saiz respeta la postura de esta asociación, pero ve difícil que se impugne la decisión del Gobierno, a pesar de que aún no está en el BOE. El alcalde sostiene que *la decisión estaba tomada "antes de que llegara Rajoy al Gobierno"*.

Ni lo dudo.

----------


## REEGE

Hoy he visto una noticia de oferta de empleo en Alemania... ahí si que no hay problemas de paro!!
Dice que requieren mucha mano de obra especializada en el tema de la construcción.
Ya mismo tendremos allí a muchos españoles!!
Saludos.

----------


## Luján

> Hoy he visto una noticia de oferta de empleo en Alemania... ahí si que no hay problemas de paro!!
> Dice que requieren mucha mano de obra especializada en el tema de la construcción.
> Ya mismo tendremos allí a muchos españoles!!
> Saludos.


Como hace 40 años: ¡Vente para Alemania, Pepe!

----------


## ben-amar

http://eskup.elpais.com/*ultima_hora
Hace 1 hora

Decenas de personas se han movilizado en Cuenca contra la instalación del Almacén Temporal Centralizado de residuos nucleares en la localidad de Villar de Cañas, en varias manifestaciones simultáneas convocadas por la Plataforma contra el cementerio nuclear.

----------


## Luján

> http://eskup.elpais.com/*ultima_hora
> Hace 1 hora
> 
> Decenas de personas se han movilizado en Cuenca contra la instalación del Almacén Temporal Centralizado de residuos nucleares en la localidad de Villar de Cañas, en varias manifestaciones simultáneas convocadas por la Plataforma contra el cementerio nuclear.


Esos se manifetarían aún si el ATC se hubiera hecho en el Sáhara.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.europapress.es/epsocial/n...126174701.html

Podría iniciarse en ocho meses

CUENCA, 26 Ene. (EUROPA PRESS) -

   El alcalde de Villar de Cañas (Cuenca), municipio designado para albergar el Almacén Temporal Centralizado (ATC) de residuos nucleares, ha asegurado que técnicos de la Empresa Nacional de Residuos Radiactivos (ENRESA) acudirán a la comarca a explicar a los vecinos los detalles técnicos de la construcción del silo.

   Sáiz, que este jueves se ha reunido con técnicos de la empresa y cerca de una treintena de alcaldes y concejales de pueblos de la comarca, ha explicado en declaraciones a Europa Press que quedan más reuniones por celebrarse, en la que personal de ENRESA expondrá a los habitantes de la zona "los pormenores de la construcción" del almacén de residuos.

   Tras la reunión celebrada en la localidad, Sáiz se ha mostrado "muy satisfecho", ya que todos los asistentes, "incluidos algunos alcaldes y concejales del PSOE, se han ido muy contentos" tras conocer las características del futuro almacén.
LA CONSTRUCCIÓN DEL SILO, EN 8 MESES

   Por otro lado, el primer edil de Villar de Cañas, ha indicado que espera que el ATC empiece a construirse a finales de verano, "dentro de unos seis y ocho meses", aunque todavía queda cumplir muchos trámites como "la elección de los terrenos o el impacto medioambiental".

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.cadenaser.com/sociedad/ar...rcsrsoc_14/Tes

Así consta en el Plan de Protección Civil de Castilla-La Mancha, pero esta información no está incluida en el informe técnico que encargó el gobierno central

JAVIER GREGORI   20-02-2012

El informe técnico que sirvió al gobierno para la selección de este pueblo de Cuenca para albergar el ATC establece que "no se han observado riesgos de inundación", pero este municipio está clasificado como "zona inundable" en el Plan de Protección Civil ante el Riesgo de Inundación de Castilla-La Mancha. Ahora, tras su designación, ENRESA, la empresa nacional de residuos radiactivos, gastará 190.000 euros en analizar este riesgo en Villar de Cañas.

"No se han observado riesgos de inundación". Así consta en el informe técnico en el que se ha basado el gobierno para elegir Villar de Cañas para albergar el primer cementerio español de residuos nucleares de alta actividad.

Sin embargo, este municipio de Cuenca está clasificado (oficialmente) como "zona de riesgo de inundación" en el Plan Especial de Protección Civil ante el riesgo de inundación aprobado por el gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha hace 2 años y homologado por el Ministerio del Interior.

En concreto, Villa de Cañas está situado en el nivel 3 de 5 posibles y pintado en color amarillo siguiendo el famoso código de colores de los semáforos, porque está clasificado como zona "A-3" considerada como de "riesgo alto excepcional".

Y este riesgo de inundación fue advertido al gobierno en el informe de alegaciones que presentó la Junta de Castilla-La Mancha, entonces en manos del PSOE, pero no fue tenido en cuenta según denuncia a la Cadena SER el entonces consejero de medio ambiente, José Luis Martínez Guijarro: "Obviaron este dato, que Villar de Cañas está clasificado con riesgo amarillo en el Plan de Emergencias por inundaciones y esto no ha sido tomado en cuenta a la hora de tomar la decisión".

El PRICAM, el Plan Especial de Protección Civil ante el riesgo de Inundaciones, analiza la situación de 900 municipios castella-manchegos y se puede consultar a través de Internet.

El objetivo de este plan es determinar el riesgo para los núcleos urbanos, y, por esa razón, no incluye terrenos no urbanos pero, según técnicos consultados por la Cadena SER, de momento, es el único que existe de forma específica para Villar de Cañas.

Hace 2 semanas, ENRESA, la empresa pública que se encargará de construir el ATC, licitó un estudio para determinar precisamente el riesgo de inundación de los terrenos rústicos en los que se prevé construir este almacén de residuos nucleares, pero, según los especialistas en inundaciones consultados por esta redacción, este análisis de riesgo a pequeña escala tendría que haberse realizado antes de haber seleccionado la candidatura de Villar de Cañas.

Preguntada ENRESA por esta cuestión nos aseguran que lo habitual es encargarlo después, aunque reconocen que es un paso necesario para definir las bases de diseño de la instalación en el emplazamiento concreto, y poder presentar el estudio preliminar de seguridad al Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear.

Por cierto, este nuevo informe costará 190.000 euros y en él se exige, textualmente, que "deberán proporcionar suficientes pruebas de que el emplazamiento propuesto está a salvo de inundaciones". Y añade: "para ello se analizará el historial de inundaciones, las fechas y niveles máximos alcanzados, las causas que originaron la inundación, la máxima inundación probable debida a avenidas (...) y cualquier fenómeno natural o debido a la actividad humana que influya en las posibilidades de inundación del emplazamiento".

----------


## REEGE

Yo de lo que me he quedado alucinado hoy sobre Villar de Cañas en los telediarios, es en la de gente y empresas que están colocando sus ojos en ese lugar para buscar un trabajo o un futuro!!!
Es una pena que en España, se busque la gente su futuro en un Almacén de Residuos Nucleares!! 
No son capaces ni unos que nos gobernaron, ni los nuevos gobernantes de buscarle futuro a tantos parados de una forma digna y sin poner en peligro una zona...
Os digo que conozco a gente de un pueblo cercano y están acojonados con el ATC.
Ojala y todo salga bien...

----------


## ben-amar

Si lo hacen bien nada hay que temer, mira El Cabril.
Lo que no se puede hacer es ir escondiendo informes tecnicos para conseguirlo. ¡¡politicuchos!! :Mad:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Yo de lo que me he quedado alucinado [...] es en la de gente y empresas que están colocando sus ojos en ese lugar para buscar un trabajo o un futuro!!!
> Es una pena que en España, se busque la gente su futuro en un Almacén de Residuos Nucleares!!


Pues sí, pero es que hay un gran problema. Tenemos la mala costumbre de comer todos los días, de llevarle el pan a nuestros hijos (a los que los tengan) y de pagar nuestras viviendas durante toda la vida a esos bancos que nos exprimen hasta el último céntimo.

Y ante la situación en la que estamos ahora mismo, estoy seguro que de cualquiera aceptaría este trabajo o aún peores con tal de poder llevar el pan a sus hijos o poder terminar de pagar las viviendas para que el banco no se quede con las dos cosas: las perras y la vivienda  :Mad:

----------


## perdiguera

Para cada uno de nosotros hay profesiones o trabajos que no nos gustan o nos producen temor por los riesgos que pueden llevar en su desarrollo.
A mí por ejemplo no me gustan los trabajos realcionados con la sangre, no sería médico de urgencias, ni forense, ni Guardia Civil de tráfico, tampoco sería buzo, ni paracaidista, ni me tiraría por un puente atado a una goma etc. Todo ello mientras pudiera vivir sin necesitar esos trabajos, pero cuando la necesidad apretase estoy seguro que se me quitarian los temores de un plumazo.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Yo ni entro ni salgo en lo de los residuos, ya hay técnicos para ello. Y seguramente ninguno tenemos las cifras ni los datos. Lo cual no quiere decir que no podamos opinar.
Bien, el Sábado, en las charlas que tuve con mi amigo/cliente de Almonacid y otra gente, salió levemente el tema del cementerio nuclear, etc... Como siempre, unos a favor y otros en contra. A favor los que tuvieron relación con Zorita. Normal.
Pero el tema es otra cosa. Me comentaron que el alcalde de Yebra, estaba "muy favorecido" por la industria nuclear para ser una fuerte candidata a albergar el cementerio nuclear. Se dieron cifras, las cuales no me extrañaron, pero que como no tengo constancia, lo mejor es obviarlo.
Sin embargo hoy me han enviado un artículo interesante, en el cual, el alcalde de Yebra, el señor Don Juan Pedro Sánchez, comenzó a trabajar en Zorita en un puesto de nueva creación, donde se encargaba de las relaciones y comunicaciones con organismos, colectivos y ayuntamientos, informes y comunicados oficiales.
Una vez que la central de Zorita se paró, fue uno de los que pasó a trabajar para Enresa.



> *El alcalde de Yebra trabaja para Enresa* 
> 
>     Juan Pedro Sánchez, alcalde de Yebra por el PP, trabaja desde 2007 en la central de Zorita, propiedad de Unión Fenosa-Gas Natural. 
> 
>     Según informa en su edición de hoy el diario digital ELMUNDO.es, tras el cierre de esta planta, su trabajo ha pasado a depender de la Empresa Nacional de Residuos Sólidos (Enresa), que es la encargada de pilotar el futuro almacén nuclear al que opta Yebra de forma oficial.
> 
>     En concreto, Sánchez figura ahora en la plantilla de una subcontrata de Enresa especializada en el desmantelamiento de centrales, tal como confirmaron a ELMUNDO.es fuentes cercanas al regidor, corroboradas por el PP. 
> 
>     El primer edil de Yebra se incorporó a Zorita en un puesto de nueva creación que afectaba a la actividad exterior de la central. 
> ...


http://www.elheraldodelhenares.es/pa....php?cual=3727

Simplemente es todo muy curioso.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

